

Flow is the Opiate of the Mediocore - jinfiesto
http://calnewport.com/blog/2011/12/23/flow-is-the-opiate-of-the-medicore-advice-on-getting-better-from-an-accomplished-piano-player/

======
waqf
I don't think that what is being condemned here is flow.

When I used to practice the piano several hours a day I was in flow, but I
wasn't running through my pieces. Flow was what made me able to play through
the same measure thirty times in succession, stop and think about what I
needed to do differently, then play it through thirty more times, without
losing my concentration.

------
Dylan16807
Playing through is not difficult enough to be flow. The article has valid
advice but it's nothing new and the title is wrong.

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f6/Challenge...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f6/Challenge_vs_skill.svg)

------
Todd
This article is focused on practice and growth. There's a distinction between
the work required for improvement and the state required for productivity. To
me, flow is more about productivity.

